# Tour Help?



## tothewind (Nov 28, 2008)

To any and all folk who may feel it in their heart to help: My friend and I have a black metallish sort of band we've been working on for a while, and we are looking to go on a east->west tour this summer. Right now things are just getting sketched out, but, if anyone knows of venues, or would want to book us, or has band contacts anywhere, we'd appreciate the hell outta them! We don't have music online at the moment, but we're going to record our demo as soon as his 8-track is fixed. Thank you so very much!

-Ian


----------



## severegout (Nov 30, 2008)

let me know if you want a show in denver


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 20, 2008)

If you come to Sacramento I can help you out. There is a metal bar here in the burbs and a coffee shop that has metal shows downtown.


----------



## macks (Dec 21, 2008)

let me know if you're interested in playing a house show in eugene, we could probably set that up. any ideas on dates or places you want to hit?


----------



## belleZ (Dec 22, 2008)

if yer coming through east tn, shoot me a pm i could probably get you a show in knoxville and a couch to surf.


----------

